# Annual Ghost Inventory Blow Out



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Back again to clear some space
50 cigars for $200 shipped, less than $4 a cigar
As always, these are all premium cigars, I don't buy anything cheap
FCFS, PM me
PP only, do not leave comments
Please do not post pictures
Thanks for looking


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

